# Yu-Gi-Oh! The trading card game.



## Thorne (Sep 6, 2011)

So, does anyone here play Yu-Gi-Oh!, be it with real cards or online? What decks do you use?

Personally, I currently use a DARK-themed deck mostly built around locking down the enemy, but it's terribly unbalanced and I need to get some better standard monsters for it. My "signature card" is Diabolos, King of the Abyss, in a sense. It's an amazing card and I love it.

I am also going to buy an Ancient Gear deck, because the Ancient Gear cards are really cool.

So, anyone else?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 6, 2011)

*raises hand*

I love this game. I've always wanted to play a Dark World Deck, mostly because I have so many of the cards, but i've never gotten a hold of the strategy really. Like, I understand what the strategy is supposed to be, but I've never been one for executing it well. 

Same thing with an Ectoplasmer deck (which, if you can do it right, is absolutely devastating). I've gotten closer with this one, but still no luck.

Something that _has_ worked wonderfully for me though is a Gravity Bind/stall/burn/annoyance deck. I'm such a trollhard with this deck it's not even funny, mostly because I have like three combos that make all attacks from your opponent impossible for forever. My personal favorite, though, is Marauding Captain followed by Destiny Hero-Defender equipped with Raregold Armor. Your opponent is just not allowed to attack, and they have to draw two cards a turn instead of one.\


I also like the combo of Marshmallon with Marshmallon Glasses, though that isn't in the deck I'm so good with.

I have a joey Wheeler character deck (mostly for fun), but it's really accurate, and I only need a couple more cards to actually complete it. I wanna say off the top of my head its Graceful Dice and like, Roulette Spider, though I'm not entirely sure Roulette Spider actually exists.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 6, 2011)

I _used_ to, up until about three years ago now.  I was quite obsessed with the game, and thus I'd play junior tournaments every Saturday for about 5 years at my local game shop.  Off the tip of my head my most powerful deck was probably my Harpie deck, which utilized my Ultra Rare Cyber Harpie Lady and my Ultimate Rare Harpie Queen.  I believe it then converged with one of the old Winged-Beast themed decks.

I also had a Cyber Deck that worked quite well, though it needed more Cyber Dragons to really punish.  It also combined with the x, y, z cannon things.  It's actually still half made somewhere around here.

These cards probably sound ancient to you guys.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 6, 2011)

you mean the good ones?

they never get old. (not to say _all_ of the new ones are bad. A few of my favoites off the top of my head are Scrap-Iron Scarecrow and Defense Draw, but the pickings are pretty slim)

What I don't get about all the new cards though is that they need to belong to an archetype. Like the Flamveil, Reptillianne, and the Newish Nordic ones( can't remember the name of them... but I think those ones are kind of neat because of Norse stuff is pretty neat) I guess the new ones aren't _bad_ per say, but they're just not my style, I suppose.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 7, 2011)

God you young people and your newfangled cards and your...things.

I had two LOB Blue-Eyes White Dragon shortly after it - the first set_ ever,_ mind you - was released. I was ten years old. I've ran Dragon decks ever since, and usually around BEWD.

My favourite strategies involve Kaibaman, Paladin of White Dragon, and various other methods of summoning BEWD, keeping them safe with King Dragun until all three BEWD are on the feild, then using Delta Attacker.

I also play online, using Dragon, Fish, and Plant decks.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to play this game when I was ten or so! I was obviously pretty bad at it, but I still like the monster designs and stuff! I used to use this little blue knight guy with an obscured face, I loved him so much.


----------



## M&F (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I may have owned a few cards in the distant past. Not much recollection of that.

I own some of the videogames, though. Currently, I'm beating the shit out of WC2008. In there, I have a toolbox Warrior deck and an Evil Hero Dark Gaia deck.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2011)

I got one of the Asian kids on my block to trade me a Blue Eyes White Dragon once.

I made some lulzy bad Yugioh cards when I was about 6.

This is the entirety of my Yugioh experience.


----------



## Kowalski (Sep 7, 2011)

I also have a dark themed deck. Guess they're popular. I wouldn't know since I only play online, and only with a couple people(can't afford the thousands of cards I want, waaaaah).

I'm currently working on a luck themed deck, just for fun. Kinda running low on ideas for it though 8P


----------



## Byrus (Sep 7, 2011)

I mostly like it for the art and monster designs. (I've had a lot of YGO monster avatars in the past.) I was obsessed with the card game when I was younger, but I've given away all my cards now. (Apart from a couple that I keep for nostalgia.) I play it on my DS sometimes, although I haven't picked it up in a while. I can't remember any of my decks or strategies now. All I can remember is that I always liked to have a seven-coloured fish in my deck because I considered it my lucky card.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

I have some uber rare holographic Dark Magician... I *think* its this one... I might need to find my cards.. they're... somewhere.


----------



## Michi (Sep 10, 2011)

I was there when this started in the US. Hell, I'm the one who popularized it in my small town.
I have never lost :D
But I quit and trashed my 3000+ cards about 4 years ago. I've kept up a little but this newest arc of the anime and cards is entirely a mystery to me - haven't quite read up on it yet.

I do still frequently play the video games and I've occasionally considered starting over and buying more cards.


----------

